# Ich glaub ich werde krank!



## Vanth1 (16. Februar 2011)

Hey buffies,
wie der titel schon sagt:ich glaubi ch werde krank!
Ich fühel mich schwach,mir ist sehr warm,meine nase läuft und habe manchmal kopfschmerzen.Kurz ich fühle mich einfach nicht "normal".
Und ich hab am Freitag was sehr sehr wichtiges vor .

Habt ihr tipps und ideen wie ich das stoppen könnte damit ich am freitag schleunigst wieder fit bin?

Ich geh jetzt die nächsten 2 tage erstmal nicht mehr ins fitnessstudio und ziehe mich warm an.
Trinke viel tee und nehme viel vitaminen zu mir.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Februar 2011)

Zuhause im Bett bleiben, hatte es auch ignoriert und am Abend wo ich weg wollte lag ich tot im Bett.
Glaub mir.

Riskiers nicht wenn es dir wirklich wichtig ist.


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Geh zum Arzt.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2011)

ich leg bei sowas immer einen Jogginghosen Tag ein.
Ich lege den ganzen Tag im Bett unter meinen warmen decke & döse von schlaf zu schlaf (Y)
am nächsten morgen fühlt man sich wie neugeboren *__*
achja & ich habe so eine geile Creme die man sich auf den Oberkörper schmiert ,wirkt super


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Februar 2011)

Kann vllt. auch ne Allergie sein, fühlte mich besonders gestern schlecht.

Viel kann man gegen einen aufkommenden Schnupfen (was wohl bei den Symptomen am wahrscheinlichsten erscheint) leider nicht machen.

Aber Belastungen erstmal aus dem Weg gehen, dass es nicht schlimmer wird.

Vitamine und Tee sind schonmal nicht schlecht, aber bei anderen Mitteln, die vllt. etwas helfen könnten, muss man wohl zum Arzt oder Apotheker.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kann vllt. auch ne Allergie sein, fühlte mich besonders gestern schlecht.
> 
> Viel kann man gegen einen aufkommenden Schnupfen (was wohl bei den Symptomen am wahrscheinlichsten erscheint) leider nicht machen.
> 
> ...



Jo, frisches Obst und Gemüse schadet nie. Und wie auch schon gesagt möglichst nicht anstrengen.


----------



## Chillers (16. Februar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Jo, frisches Obst und Gemüse schadet nie. Und wie auch schon gesagt möglichst nicht anstrengen.



Ein Arzt sagte mal zu mir: *Erkältung kommt 3 Tage, bleibt 3 Tage, geht 3 Tage.*
Also gerade für Leute, die Leistungssport betreiben, in Muckibuden wackeln oder Marathon laufen - in den 9 Tagen das alles nicht tun, da ein zu frühes sporteln u.a. auf den Herzmuskel gehen kann.

Ansonsten Obst und Gemüse, eine kräftige Hühnerbrühe oder als Medikamente ACC Akut, iwas mit Ibuprofen nehme ich immer. (wenn man nachts hustet, schwöre ich auf Wick Medinight. . Ist ja nur kurz, und besser, mal eine Nacht durchschlafen als 2 durchhusten).

Wenn man schlafen und schwitzen will: 1/2 Liter Bier erwärmen und warm trinken. Schmeckt fürchterlich. Aber hat durchaus einen wohltuenden Effekt.
Als Vorbeugung soll dieses Umckaloaboo ganz gut sein, aber da muss man auch dran glauben.


----------



## Deanne (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn eine Erkältung im Anflug ist, kann man einiges tun, um sie am Ausbruch zu hindern. Bei einer Grippe verhält es sich jedoch anders, da sollte man zum Arzt.

Meine Tipps:

- Ruhe und Entspannung (nicht vor dem PC sitzen, ausruhen, schlafen)
- Viel Flüssigkeit (Wasser, Tee)
- Gesunde, ausgewogene Ernährung
- Vitamin C (Physalis, Cranberry, Kiwi)
- Frische Luft (Schlafzimmer gut lüften, kurze Spaziergänge)

Ein Rezept, auf das ich gerne zurückgreife und das bei mir gut funktioniert:

Eine Tasse Tee mit dem Saft einer gepressten Zitrone und einem Löffel Honig (kann man auch weglassen) mischen und trinken. Je nach Zustand kann man auch eine zerdrückte Paracetamol hinzufügen.


----------



## Chillers (16. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn eine Erkältung im Anflug ist, kann man einiges tun, um sie am Ausbruch zu hindern. Bei einer Grippe verhält es sich jedoch anders, da sollte man zum Arzt.
> 
> - Vitamin C (Physalis, Cranberry, Kiwi)
> - Frische Luft (Schlafzimmer gut lüften, kurze Spaziergänge)



War auch ganz überrascht, aber 2Kiwi decken den VitaminC-Bedarf eines durchschnittlichen Erwachsenen/pro Tag bereits ab.
Und kurze Spaziergänge oder kurz mal in die Sonne setzen, ist auch ganz gut, solange man kein Fieber hat.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

Mach das was Deanne sagt. Sie scheint ausnahmslos in Allem Recht zu haben und das is diesmal bestimmt nich anders. 

Hab mir den Tipp schon ausgedruckt, eingerahmt und als Notfallplan direkt neben mein Bett gehängt


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mach das was Deanne sagt. Sie scheint ausnahmslos in Allem Recht zu haben und das is diesmal bestimmt nich anders.
> 
> Hab mir den Tipp schon ausgedruckt, eingerahmt und als Notfallplan direkt neben mein Bett gehängt



Du solltest mir ein paar mathematische Fragen stellen. Ich werde sehr schnell an meine Grenzen stoßen. ^^


----------



## Littletall (17. Februar 2011)

Huhu,

es ist zwar schon fast Freitag, aber geh zur Apothekte und nimm Grippostad. Das schwächt deine Krankheit lang genug ab, damit du fort kannst, danach kannst du dich dann immer noch ins Bett klatschen.


----------



## Rayon (17. Februar 2011)

Hab auch ne Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung, werd gleich zum Arzt und dann schlafen und vermutlich unter der Decke am PC sitzen. Sollte am Samstag wieder weg sein, sodass ich dann So/Mo wieder trainieren gehen kann. :/


----------



## shadow24 (17. Februar 2011)

Aspirin einwerfen und weiter gehts...manchmal verdrängt man dadurch die symptome für einen gewissen zeitraum.wenn ich was wichtiges vorhabe mach ich es so...denn als familienvater/mutter hat man auch ein paar andere wichtigere dinge im kopf als sich mit ner erkältung hinzulegen...

aber da du garantiert noch relativ jung bist, einfach wie schon mehrfach geschrieben,ausruhen udn den körper seinen dienst in ruhe machen lassen.

in dir drin ist jetzt die hölle los.da ist jetzt ein gewaltiger kampf in gange.udn wenn du auch noch selbst stark aktiv wirst verschlimmerst du nur den zustand in dir und verringerst deine taktischen reserven(um das ganze mal auf spielforum-niveau zu bringen)...


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich krank bin, verbringe ich drei Tage mit Jogginghose und Pulli im Bett. Naja, um ehrlich zu sein, sitz ich schon am 2. Tag wieder am PC. Jedenfalls seh ich nach den drei Tagen immer wie ein Penner aus. Details bleiben vorenthalten.

Ansonsten würde ich die Tipps von Deanne noch um Suppe ergänzen. Gibt nix, was man mit Halsweh besser runterkriegt. Und lasst Kohlensäure weg beim Trinken, lieber stilles Wasser oder Saft. Am besten vier Liter am Tag.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2011)

Hört sich verdächtig nach einem grippalen Infekt an.
Jedenfalls sprechen die Symptome alle dafür. Ich würde nicht nur 2 Tage nicht ins Studio gehen sondern am besten die ganze Woche auskurieren. Wenn es irgendwie geht, den Termin am Freitag verschieben. Wenn es wirklich eine Grippe bzw. ein Infekt ist, dann wirst du in 2 Tagen die Sache nicht überwunden haben.


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps!
Jaa das ding heute abend musste ich wohl ausfallen lassen.

Ich hab mir auch viele lösungen einfach mal rauskopiert und aufem desktop gespeichert.Falls ich das mal wieder brauche!


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Februar 2011)

Neocitran hilft auch Wunder...aber definitiv nur nehmen wenn man daheim ist..am besten vorm schlafen.

Ist so ein Pulver, dass man in heissem Wasser auflöst und schmeckt nach Zitronentee, enthält aber jede Menge Vitamin C und anderes...

Bei mir führt es nach dem heiss trinken zu Schweissausbrüchen und Schwindel.....aber ein Tag danach fühle ich mich deutlich besser.

 Wenn die Nase zu ist, vorm schlafen irgendwas nehmen, dass sie frei macht (aber nur kurzfristig!) - ansonsten bekommst du beim Schlafen wenig Luft
und hast somit keinen erholsamen Schlaf und/oder atmest durch den Mund, was bei einer Erkältung/Grippe auch nicht gut ist....


----------

